# Go For It Painting Garage



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)

Here I would like to show you my cars in progress and finished. Ask for your advice and criticism.

VW Beetle 66'


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Is this one in progress or finished? I like the look of the chain mail in the openings already.


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)

I still have to make some small details and the diorama. I have already assembled the figures and you can see the current paint job of the Beetle here:

Click here to watch the video.


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)

Is there a car with only one pedal? How do the gas and brakes work? Thank you!
32' Ford from Revell:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Is there not another pedal that hangs down out of the center of the dash? It may look like a small spoon....


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)

If this is what you mean, it is not in the set. As far as I know, a manual transmission has clutch, brake, gas pedals. Automatic has brakes and gas, but I've never heard of just one pedal.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Who is the kit maker and what is the model called by name. If it is a custom maybe it has been modified to be an auto transmission. On 1:1s I have seen center steering mounted spark and speed levers, left footed gas pedals, and various style of pedals. What is the detail on your steering wheel? And on the dash itself?


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)

My guide is a different edition (it's from the internet) it even has a photo of 1 pedal and 2 pedals not just a text. Coupe has a steering wheel gearbox, hotrod has a floor gearbox. It also says to cut off the steering wheel if you want to build the other one.


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)

I found it. It's not in the instructions but there's a small pedal on the floor.


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)

WIP: '37 Ford truck
...practice before the '32 Ford.


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)

I hope it will be useful:


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Looks quite an interesting kit to me. Good job on the weathering and rust. 
I just don´t get why there is a convertible on the box and a VW beetle inside??? Did I miss something?
BTW: Who offers these kits and what scale are they.


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)

Car: Tamiya VW Beetle 1966 1:24
Figures: Master Box 24082 1:24 "The Legendary 60's series. On new adventures!" Scale model kit, Plastic model 3 figures 70 mm / 2.75 inches

For the figures, the car and the spare wheel are for illustration only. The back of the box is also a bit misleading because if you don't look closely you might think the wheel is part of the set. The bag is not even on the front of the box.


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)




----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

so thats where Herbie vanished to. LOL


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)

'32 Ford WIP: The painting has started!


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)

Is it good to make the ignition cables from LAN cable? Are the ends of the distributor about the same size (0.85-0.86mm with insulation), or is it just the connector that size and the cable thinner? Can I get a good cable thickness by cutting the insulation off the middle of the cable and using the insulation as a connector?

I've never done this before and I haven't seen any thickness in the products on the webshops. Thank you!!


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Getting scale matching small parts is a pain when starting. Eventually I have found different suppliers. Unfortunately, supplier #1 has these parts, whereas you only get the other parts from supplier #2, and so on.

Getting those very thin cables, pls check ScaleProduction 1:24/25 - ScaleProduction 1:24/25 . They sell a lot of fine stuff for reasonable prices. 

I otherwise have used old LAN cables or try out a stripped HDMI cable. The strands in there are even a bit finer.


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)

I've known about this technique for years but only just tried it for painting my '37 Ford Pickup.


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)

'37 Ford pickup WIP: Painting wooden boards.


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)




----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Learned something new again, thanks! I will go for oil stains or dirt/mud one day, because i´m thinking about making a model with rally experience. The thought of blood splatter on my model makes me cringe though.... I don´t believe I will go down the mad max road.


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)

So far I've only used this paint on figures and now (because of the '32 Ford hot rod) I've tested it on a larger surface:


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Cool effects! Tell us a bit about your colors, because I didn´t get the manufacturer. I see that there must be a metallic effect in the paint. Is this paint water based acryllic or solvent based? I personally prefer acryllic (Schmincke Aero Color), because I can use a 0,2 mm nozzle. And I want to keep away from solvents as much as possible. But your paints have a wonderful glow.


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)

manufacturer: Green Stuff World
water based acyllic for brush or airbrush, recommended a dark basecoat and I use 0.3-0.4 mm 1:1 paint or 0.15 with thinner (I haven't got 0.2 but I prefere the bigger ones.)

I will write a detailed commentary on my latest videos this weekend.


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)

'32 Ford WIP: I tried this technique for the first time. Afterwards I colored it grey because very little of the floor is visible due to the high door. Next time I will try the embossing powder too.


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)

'32 Ford WIP: I hope to finish painting this week.


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)

Happy Birthday '32 Ford !


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Very nice build! Like the theme and your details. I´m always impressed by your cool films, because I have been thinking about documenting my builds with short films myself. Not necessarily the building process, but the finished models. But I can imagine that it takes up much time for filming and editing and I would rather spend my rare time for building.

Can you give us some insight on what equipment you use? Do you do all that with your cellphone?


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)

Andy Oldenburg said:


> Can you give us some insight on what equipment you use? Do you do all that with your cellphone?


It's all about the lighting. You can use 2-3 table lamps to create enough light so that it's not shadowy and there's enough light for a cellphone. When the number of subscribers started to increase I bought a softbox (135W) and a Canon M50 MkII camera. Before that I used room lights (ceiling and table lamp) and a selfie LED tripod.

It's just a hobby for me and I'm still learning as I'm still learning model making.

I am grateful to everyone who watches my videos. Please subscribe to my channel to motivate me to make more and better quality videos. Thank you!


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)




----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice composition! 🤙


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)

There are so many different techniques that can be used for masking. And now I want to show you some of the ones I use.


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)

The diorama base kit to the previously presented Orc Shaman. This year I am also planning a junkyard diorama with another resin kit to the Ford truck above.


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Love to watch your videos. There are some tricks out there, that I haven´t seen before. Thanks for the input!


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)

It is a great honour for me: Acrylicos Vallejo's facebook post


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)

Scrapyard base kit to the Ford truck's diorama:


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)

I make my own painted christmas ornaments every year. I hope you like it and make your own version.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice effect!


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)

My 2021 Christmas ornaments:


----------



## GoForItPainting (6 mo ago)

Painting and Modelling Step by Step Episode I - Preparation


----------

